# 90 lb. ohio river bluecat



## jigger

We fished the ohio river this past weekend in hopes of catching some nice blues before the weather front blew in and the results far exceeded our wildest expectations. On day one we had lots of bites with a total of 11 blues rangeing from 8- 18 lbs. and were quite happy but still some what disappointed none of the bigger blues showed up to feed. Day two started much the same with a few smaller blues, then fishsticks stuck a nice 32 lber around 10:30 that morning and we were hopeing the bigger fish were going to feed. 
After anchoring up on a few more spots with small groups of fish , we went to an area that i had graphed the day before that was loaded with big arches. Not long after getting anchored up and our baits in the water fishsticks put another nice 30 lb.blue in the boat. We had hardly finished takeing pics and releaseing the fish and sit back down to relax when he had another massive hit and the big blue started smoking the drag , it was all fishsticks could do to hang on to rod and hope the big blue was hooked solid. 

After a long hard battle with him gaining on the fish only to have it strip another 20-30 yrds off every time it even got near the boat, and after fighting the fish for over 30 minutes the big blue finally came up beside the boat and i quickly got him in the net , thinking the whole time it wasn't gonna fit . I don't know who was worse for wear fishsticks or the big blue. We tied the fish behind the boat and let him and us both rest up and settle down before takeing some pics and measurements before releaseing it. The big blue measured 54 inchs long and 37 inchs around. Talk about a HOGGGG !!!!!!!!!! We end up with 9 blues on the second day but even if we hadn't have caught any fish at all ,the 90 lber. would have more than made our weekend. 

Congrats fishsticks on the fish of a lifetime.


----------



## jigger

More pics to follow.


----------



## liquidsoap

OMG great fish
congrats fishsticks on that wonderful fish


----------



## misfit

what i piggy.and no doubt would make anyone's weekend  
o know it would mine  

btw,i stacked your pics so folks don't have to waste time scrolling,and can get to the pics quicker


----------



## Tee

WHOA!!  

THAT is one HUGE Fish!! 


That is a good way to start the fishing season!!

Good JOB!!!


----------



## jigger

Thanks for stacking the pics misfit i'll take all the help i can get . Been with out a camera for awhile so you'll have to bear with me . Here's a pic of the 90 lber. being revived behind the boat before pics and measureing.


----------



## firecat

Great Fish guys! Congrats can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


Larry


----------



## truck

Congrats on the big pig,dreams do come true!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigger

Have to agree Truck , the dream of the next big fish is what keeps us all fishing. Here's fishsticks 90 lber. vertical.


----------



## truck

What a beast,wish I could have been there to see it first hand.There is something about them big boys  It will be hard to beat that PB!!!!!!


----------



## crappielooker

holy crap.. that is a heck of a beast.. its almost as big as me.. 
congrats on such a nice catch.. definitely angler of the month material..


----------



## starcraft

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigger

But every body knows a vertical pic of a blue just don't do the fish justice.


----------



## Shortdrift

That is one heck of a :B fish! Has to be a fantastic feeling just to be on board when something that large is caught and then released. Congrats to the fisherman and the captain.


----------



## Big Daddy

DANG!!!!


Nice fish! That thing is a behemoth!!!


----------



## fishing_marshall

That thing is a monster!! Nice fish!!


----------



## fishsticks

thanks everybody, this fish was a beast i couldnt believe the power they have.it took everything i had to get him in. when i picked the pole up to set hook he just pulled the pole staight down and pulled about 50 yards out before he stopped. i have a few pictures on my camera i will post when i figure out how to do it.


----------



## Riverfisher

God granted fishermen with many gifts, but thats one of the best ones right there, I'd love to catch a fish like that holy crap.


----------



## Rod&Reel

I would comment, but whats the point. I would just say what everybody else is saying.


----------



## Abu65

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEFISHING

Congrats. What part of the river was this beast caught on?


----------



## Fish4Fun

Very cool and great fish guys. Thanks for the pics and story sweet.


----------



## kingjohn

On the fish and thanks for releasing it!!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta love THE MIGHTY O

JOHN


----------



## jigger

Here's another pic. The picture quality on my camera really suffered being set at 1.2 mp due to no memory card . Hope fishsticks camera took better pics.


----------



## kmb411

WHAT A FISH! Thanks for the release so that one day someone else can feel your pain.


----------



## sliprig

Way to go guys, all the that time spend fishin' just paid off. That a new OGF record isn't it. Good thing you had company Dave, netting that pig by yourself would be interesting. Shad or skippy? 

Mike


----------



## hunterm

That is one Awesome fish.....congrats!!!!!!


----------



## macfish

He** that fish is as big as Chris. One question for jigger i know who u like more cause we never catch fish like that when we fish. HA HA HA 
Congrats to both of u guys i know u 2 put alot of time on the river


----------



## GMR_Guy

WOW! Congratulations on an awesome fish!


----------



## jigger

Sliprig , Fishsticks definitely set the goal high at 90 lbs. and a new OGF record bluecat. I wish i would have had a video of the battle. At one point near the 30 minute mark he said he was gonna need help reeling him in , didn't know if he was serious or not but i told him no way was i gonna touch it , thinking it could pull loose or break the line at any moment after such a long fight . After getting the fish in the boat and inspecting where it was hooked , we both believe that the fish had come unhooked during the fight and the hook had reset in the roof of its mouth because the hook popped out very easily and was not buried deep at all. The fish came on skips , don't think we got any bites on shad.. We kept fresh bait on , changeing often . All together we went thru 75 big skips in two days of fishing. My bait freezer is starting to run a little low. Only got about 200 lbs. of skips left. Thinking about makeing another run to Cumberland and load back up on skips and try for some more big blues.



Now , Now , Mac , we still caught some of the usual size blues. Here's some pics from fishsticks camera.


----------



## Fishinfreak

Way to go guys.Must be the boat.


----------



## Baitkiller

Congrats on the great Blues!


----------



## fishsticks




----------



## skipjack11

Congrats. on a great catch. I'm sorry to hear they all came on skips. I don't have any and shad are a lot easier to come by.


----------



## Mean Morone

Fishsticks and Jigger, congrats on the big blue. You guys are now up there with the likes of Robby, Doc, and Mrfishohio. Catfish masters.


----------



## catfish_hunter

All I can say is AWSOME! :B :B :B


----------



## catfisherbrad

Dang man, thats a flippin huge cat, soo ur the one that works with my mother at UC ( Sherry that works at Applied Science, im her son brad) that is so cool. I can not wait to go fishing this year. SO excited, goign fishing on 4th july on little farm on the river in rising sun , indiana. Going river fishign there. Well congratz to whoever caught that beast.. what did u end up doing with it? it was a :B


----------



## mrfishohio

Congrats...
Did you catch it on my birthday...March 6th?? I was at work


----------



## Snyd

Congrats on the Cats - What a day!


----------



## peple of the perch

that is a nice pic. their s een a lot of nice pics of cats latly


----------



## fishsticks

mr fish it was caught on march 4. and happy birthday.


----------



## catfishinfool247

Great fish! Kudos to you man!!


----------



## fishfinder

Nice one there.


----------



## catfisherbrad

So was this fish caught on the ohio river? my mom said that you guys didnt catch on ohio river..?


----------



## dinkbuster1

catfisherbrad said:


> So was this fish caught on the ohio river? my mom said that you guys didnt catch on ohio river..?


BUSTED! lmao


----------



## fishsticks

Look Here Catfishlessbrad I Dont Know You Or Your Mama. So Before You Run Your Piehole Any Longer Make Sure You Know Who Your Talking About.maybe You And Dinkbuster Should Get Together Sounds Like You Two Would Make A Nice Couple.


----------



## big_b16

Awfully touchy fishstix, kid just asked you a question and stated why he asked the question. You could say, no you're mistaken or something to that effect. Try and remain civil.


----------



## fishsticks

Ok There Big B16 How Bout If I Get On Your Next Post And Tell You Your A Liar.and Act Like I Know You.so Your Barking Up The Wrong Tree.everything Is Civil Until Someone Like That Gets On Here And Has To Start Something. Then You Get On And Try To Tell Me I Went Overboard.


----------



## macfish

Look everyone is intitled to there point of view, but i can understand fishsticks. here is a new KID who wants to throw sticks not a good way to start things off on a board. One advice if youre gonna be on this board with adults then you better be able to take it like one. Dont go crying to mama.

I do believe brad should say hes SORRY.


----------



## jigger

Just thought everyone might like to see what a 90 lb. ohio river bluecat looks like . Don't know where the false accusations , busted remarks and scolding posts came from but totally uncalled for . I saw a couple posts asking what section of the ohio river and rather than lie and tell some one a certain area which was totally false , as you noticed i never responded at all. I think each person should spend the time and effort to find there own locations to fish , rather than put a lot of fishing pressure on any one certain area by posting it on a public website . Hate to see anyone down grade a man after he just caught the fish of a life time . But with over 3300 views and only 3 negative posts , i guess thats not too bad all in all. 

I figured it would surely make angler of the month !!!!!!


----------



## crappielooker

the beast is definitely the catch of the month... maybe he's on the top of the list for april's angler of the month.. maybe.. 
i always comeback to this thread and just stare at the pics.. its just an amazing beast..


----------



## dinkbuster1

sorry if anyone got upset about me saying "BUSTED", i never imagined it would cause anyone to get upset or cause them to feel "downgraded". after reading the posts in order then seeing "that post" i couldnt help but blurt out a laugh and type what i did. it is one impressive fish though no matter where it was caught.


----------



## macfish

Look this fish was caught on the river so lets stop all the low blows. 
Iam glad to see some people are man enough to say there sorry.
As far as fish of the month if you dont make it then it just proves what everyone thinks 

there are those that get out and fish and those that type


----------



## sliprig

I personally know Jigger & Fishsticks and their not going to post on a open forum the catch location. The spot would be overrun with wannbe's. They worked hard for that fish and deserve a big thumbs up. Some of those last posts are the reason for the absent of posts by some of the area's better fisherman/woman(s). IMO As far as angler of the month, guess we'll see in April.  

Sliprig


----------



## UFM82

You know that fish came from Belpre`... 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA

UFM82

I'm back.


----------



## fishsticks

apology acepted and returned dinkbuster1.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Time to confess, it actually came from the Medhal Dam on a 3 inch Twister Tail! 

Great job guys. You deserve that fish, you guys put lots of time on the water!


----------



## catfisherbrad

ok first of all fishsticks i dont know what the hell is your problem, all i said was my mother who works with jigger at UC said that jigger told her that they did not catch it on the river.. SORRY for any negative output i gave, was just wondering. So before you go screaming your head off at me i was just wanting to know where,, you may of caught it on the river, just making sure. dont apreciate what you said fishsticks, but im sure you dont care


----------



## catfisherbrad

so fish, sorry for my other post, just wasnt sure, its still a great catch! i wasnt trying to put that down or anything , nice fish! :B


----------



## macfish

Look it brad you are not going to be welcome if you keep this up. As far as i know youre just a little kid that will never catch a fish like that. And before you cast stones you might want to get youre facts straight.

GROW UP


----------



## catfisherbrad

like i said before, im sorry. Did not mean to hurt any ones feelings and stuff. I understand what you guys might of got from it but thats not what i meant. Didn't want to cause any problems and i just wanted to say IM SORRY FOR WHAT I DONE. Your all great fisherman im sure and most adults so i dont want any thing bewteen us, so fish im sorry for what i said, thats a awensome catch and thats all i have to say  hopefully no one will hold that against me, honest mistake ... thank you all, happy fishing


----------



## dinkbuster1

c'mon guys he's just a kid (or so it seems) who just asked a simple question. who knows if what his mom says is true, a lie, or maybe there is another person out there that has the nickname "fishstick" who caught a big bluecat. y'know how kids are, they are inquizitive and sometimes say or ask things that may offend others, wheather or not they meant to or not. a simple "no, we caught it where we caught it" i think would have been sufficient. besides, you know where and how it was caught so what does it matter to anyone else. as far as what another person said about "not giving exact locations", this is some very good stuff to keep in mind cat-brad, and i fully understand the logic behind it. heck, seeing how paranoid i am i would have said i caught the thing in texas! i have been know to catch big cats as well, but the places i fish are much more succeptible to "invasion by the masses" than the ohio river so limit my info to tips on how to pursue them. when you get older (and wiser) you'll find yourself doin the same thing these guys do.


----------



## Fishyguy

Jigger, atleast give me a hint.....LOL
I still can't break the 50 mark. I got a 47 pounder and a bunch close to that, but that dang 50 pounder is avoiding me.....Nice fish.


----------



## catfisherbrad

i dont know if you consider a 16 year old a kid, but yes im young and im sorry, all well.. I would love to fish will em, the masters lol. Im still amazed at it


----------



## jigger

Brad
No hard feelings here one way or the other, just trying to straighten out some misinformation.

Still can't figure how you come up with the idea that either one of us work at U.C. with your mom , seeing as i've ran my own tree care company for the last 14 years and he runs his own lawn service. explain?


But i can understand fishsticks being a little upset . I've never seen anyone as happy in my life as the moment we put that beast on the floor of my boat, and YES , The :B did come from the ohio river but as to what area ???? I, ve had the pleasure to fish with many people over the years and have made a lot of good friends and memories . I,ve also encountered the other end of the spectrum where people just want to use you for help and info on where the fish and bait are located so they can talk about how great they are and never even acknowledge who helped them out . I myself believe any capable fisherman should be able to figured those things out on his own .


----------



## big_b16

Oh fellas I forgot to mention, dang that is a huge fish. Congratulations. It takes a hell of a lot of equipment to work flawlessly to get that kind of poundage into the boat. Thanks for releasing her, hope my son and I get the chance to fight her someday.


----------



## jigger

Lee i would tell ya the exact location but then you'd have to walk the plank .  

The good part is we released it in good health so it's still out there swimming free, just hope to run in to it again someday.


----------



## jigger

Have to agree on everything going right Big B16 any time ya hook a big one always the chance of something going wrong. i believe the fish actually came unhooked at some point during the fight, the hook was actually set in the roof of its mouth and not very deep at all considering the length of time and the hard runs the fish made.


----------



## Ken G

It was caught downriver from Cincinnati. That narrows it down to about 450 miles of river.  

Another hint: It was caught at waypoint #227 on Jigger's Lowrance.


----------



## jigger

Now i,ll have to keep the lowrance under lock and key . LOL


----------



## sliprig

FYI: Jigger doesn't work at UC, heck he hardly works at all, he's to busy fishin  

Ken, you might know the catch site, but what makes you think they released it there.  I heard they have a new top secret spot even MFO doesn't know about. All the fish over 20lbs are released there.  

Slip


----------



## mrfishohio

I know all the spots...your new spot is just down from the bend near the submerge tree.....SEE ?? 

PS: Maybe momma knows macfish ?? Yehaw !!!!


----------



## fishsticks

im not going to make anything more out of this and just let it go. as to you being new and probably not understanding.it will be a learning expeirance.and will return the apologys. are you spying on us sliprig now were going to have to change our releasing spot.now mr fish you just told everyone now theres going to be poeple swarming our releasing spot.


----------



## catfisherbrad

glad to see everything is back to normal, i want to fish on the river very badly, even tho i dont have a baitcaster i have an 8 foot and 10foot open reel, hopefully i will get lucky and get some when i do.


----------



## DavidWS10

Hey Mike, isn't that Top Secret spot the same spot where.....


----------



## catfisherbrad

congrats on angler of the month!!!


----------



## sliprig

Hey Fishsticks, one question? Did you catch that monster on "my" skipjack  
If so I want equal billing.


----------



## jeffmo

1st off,great fish!,i really enjoyed the pics.
2nd,some of the posts on this thread are the reason some guys just don't post pics of their catches,seems like it's not worth being dragged through the mud!the same thing usually happens when a guy is lucky enough to take a huge buck during deer season then posts pics of it on the net.
again,great fish!!!!


----------



## fishsticks

sliprig your skippies are getting low in my freezer.about time to restock it . just kiddin.i do need to get some soon though.i only have two shelves full in freezer.


----------



## Hell's bells

Congrat Senior Fishsticks on your marvelous catch. You hardly see any fish like that any more too many people take catfish home and eat them. CATCH AND RELEASE some fish so they can grow into monster fish like that.


----------



## catfisherbrad

oh and btw jigger and fishsticks the guy who works with my mom , his name is jerry, i think hes friends with one of you maybe, and it was mis communication, i mis understood , sorry


----------



## UFM82

39° 71' 16.03" N 81° 34' 08.76" W

UFM82

Muwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## fishsticks

your good ufm82.now if you could only get a chance to get on river you might catch them.hehehehe since the cats out of the bag ill tell you where its at it will be so much easier to get there than yours go to mill creek and drop anchor. get your splunker paddle out and splash water vigourously if your getting wet your doin it right. sit back and be ready to catch fish one after another.your right catfisherbrad we both know him.and its water under the bridge.hells bells i coulnt agree more that is why every catfish i catch in the river is released.


----------



## UFM82

I've got a bit to do before I hit the river this year including a trip to Florida in May. I do hope to get out at least one night before then though. It's just tough with two kids, a wife and all the sports we do. I just don't get the time I wish I could. I really miss the catfishing during the winter. It gets bad about now when I'm really jonesin' for a fix.  

That is an incredible fish by the way. I was so busy being a smart aleck that I don't know if I ever gave you guys any kudos. Truly impressive by anyone's standards. 

Hope to see you out on the river sometime. 

UFM82


----------



## Kycrappie

Doesn't that fish qualify for some sort of "Master Fish Award" from the state of Ohio? Nice one.


----------



## jigger

ufm82 heres the web site for the catfish call . http://www.catfishcaller.com/ or as fishsticks calls it , the splunker paddle . I'll give ya fair warning , people may think your crazy when they see ya frothing the water on each side of the boat but hey if you're catching fish who cares. !!!!!!! p.s. as fishsticks said you'll also need a good rainsuit if done correctly . 


Good luck and good fishing , see ya on the river.


----------



## UFM82

I've seen them but have never tried one. I didn't know if they truly worked or if they were another gimmick dreamt up to part more of us with more of our money. You used one for this fish?

Don't put me on now. 

UFM82


----------



## jigger

UFM82 , just joking . However we do mostly use 6-8 oz. sinkers and when combined with a big bait make a pretty good KERPLUNK sound when hitting the water . Who knows maybe the catfish call works but i myself remain very skeptical. Maybe next time , i'm not getting any bites while anchored on a spot loaded with big arches i'll take the boat paddle and smack the water a few times and see if the fish start biteing. 
One thing for sure you'll get the attention of any nearby anglers. LOL !!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon

The Catcaller & likes were made by BASS guys, so they can sit back & laugh at us.


----------



## jigger

Mellon , did you check out the website ? Denny Halgren swears by them but as i said i'm still skeptical. Would have to see the fish move on the finder and start catching fish before i'd invest in one , and if ya think about it the fish are supposed to move to the sound of struggleing bait fish you are trying to imitate with the clonk while your baits are held on the bottom with a heavy sinker. Myself ,The best fish call i've came accross yet is a hunk of fresh bloody skipjack !!!  

I spoke to Denny Halgen at a tournament and from what i gathered he mostly targets flatheads in shallow water on the rock river in ILL. maybe it will work there in those conditions . He found it hard to believe that we caught flatheads in 50 ft. of water on cutbait here on the ohio river in the middle of the day . 

I guess it just goes to show that each body of water has it's own personality when it comes to catching fish .


----------



## RiverWader

If you dont mind me askin , what part of the ohio were you fishin?? my buddy and i would love to get into some nice blue cats and are lookin for a few good spots..


----------

